# When someone says, I'll tip you in the app...



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.

Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:

I know money is tight, no need to tip.

This changes the script. Now they are concerned you think they are poor and can't tip. They may try to prove you wrong!

Even better, it takes away any satisfaction they were going to get from stiffing you!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


The majority of my riders who say that actually follow through.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

"I'll tip you in the app" is the new "I'll call you in the morning" 

I told that to a passenger Friday night, and apparently that pushed his button. He sat in my car until I assured him that I had received his $20 tip.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Cash or dont bother


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Pax: "I'll tip you in the app", me: "Thank you! I'll give you 5*".


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had more than one customer actually make good on this. Despite that, more people fail to make good on it than actually make good on it.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Pax: Sorry I have no cash on hand.
Me: You can do it on the app
Pax: Oh really? Cool
Me: After a few mins


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

*I'm from the government and I'm here to help

*The check is in the mail

*I'll tip in the app


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


I simply don't worry about tips, when they come, I am glad.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


When someone says, I'll tip you in the app..., that actually means,

1) so long suckers
2) buahahahaha
3) in your dream
4) loser
5) don't count on it

May be someone can come up with more points. Lol.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL, tip you in the app, just hold your breath, when you’re turning purple you’ll see the tip.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I simply don't worry about tips, when they come, I am glad.


I don't know why driver's get this notion pax should tip when there isn't a driver alive that tips every single time someone provides them a service including myself.

Yes, it's nice, decent to do but this BS about pax not tipping because a driver handled their bags or whatever is ....
entitlement all day long.

If you want to be appreciated, driving is not the industry for that.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

IR12 said:


> I don't know why driver's get this notion pax should tip when there isn't a driver alive that tips every single time someone provides them a service including myself.
> 
> Yes, it's nice, decent to do but this BS about pax not tipping because a driver handled their bags or whatever is ....
> entitlement all day long.
> ...


Amen. Have a kid or two, then you will be appreciated.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

IR12 said:


> I don't know why driver's get this notion pax should tip when there isn't a driver alive that tips every single time someone provides them a service including myself.
> 
> Yes, it's nice, decent to do but this BS about pax not tipping because a driver handled their bags or whatever is ....
> entitlement all day long.
> ...


Low pay make drivers depends on tip. When the rates were ok back in 2014-15, forget about the tip, i even didn't bother to send emails to collect the toll money several hundreds of times. Not anymore. If the fare per mile is reasonable, that won't be an issue. Unfortunately per mile rates is 1/3 now compare to when i started.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've had plenty of people tip me in the app, even when they have said that, so no, I have not had the experience as the OP has where he hasn't received a single one. Actually, I get more tips in the app than in cash and most people don't even bother saying anything about tipping. They just do it, so go figure...

I *might* have (well..., okay..., I have :biggrin posted this a few times, but here we go again...


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've had plenty of people tip me in the app, even when they have said that, so no, I have not had the experience as the OP has where he hasn't received a single one. Actually, I get more tips in the app than in cash and most people don't even bother saying anything about tipping. They just do it, so go figure...
> 
> I *might* have (well..., okay..., I have :biggrin posted this a few times, but here we go again...


Most people who tip, don't say it. This is about people who says it, and then, they don't.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


Do you receive tips from riders who don't say anything? At least one poster has mentioned not getting tips but then found out their account was set up to NOT receive tips.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Try this:
Pax: "I'll take care of you on the app."
Driver: * "Thanks. I know you will."*
Pax: Gets a quizzical look.
Driver: "I drive a lot of people. I can tell you're a decent person. You wouldn't stiff a driver."

This works for me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Most people who tip, don't say it. This is about people who says it, and then, they don't.


Yup. And as I wrote, *most* of the people who have said they'll tip me in the app have actually done so. Not like *none* as in OP's case.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Low pay make drivers depends on tip. When the rates were ok back in 2014-15, forget about the tip, i even didn't bother to send emails to collect the toll money several hundreds of times. Not anymore. If the fare per mile is reasonable, that won't be an issue. Unfortunately per mile rates is 1/3 now compare to when i started.


I can go back to 2009-2013. Tips were ok but no big deal. Now things have changed some say due to low pay & oversaturation.

Wrong & wrong.
Drivers have ALL the power & can force L/U to do the right thing.

What's the problem then?
Lack of unity among drivers. Therefore, L/U are only doing what drivers allow & all the strike in the world won't change $hit.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I don't know why driver's get this notion pax should tip when there isn't a driver alive that tips every single time someone provides them a service including myself.
> 
> Yes, it's nice, decent to do but this BS about pax not tipping because a driver handled their bags or whatever is ....
> entitlement all day long.
> ...


We are not entitled to any tip, your right.

With that being said we are providing a service. When I am on the pax side of it, I will always tip as all people should if you ate able.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've had plenty of people tip me in the app, even when they have said that, so no, I have not had the experience as the OP has where he hasn't received a single one. Actually, I get more tips in the app than in cash and most people don't even bother saying anything about tipping. They just do it, so go figure...
> 
> I *might* have (well..., okay..., I have :biggrin posted this a few times, but here we go again...


I rest my case.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. And as I wrote, *most* of the people who have said they'll tip me in the app have actually done so. Not like *none* as in OP's case.


Unfortunately i had the similar experience just like the op. I guess you are lucky or may be favorite. Lol.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> LOL, tip you in the app, just hold your breath, when you're turning purple you'll see the tip.


Still no tip in the app. What happens after purple?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> Try this:
> Pax: "I'll take care of you on the app."
> Driver: * "Thanks. I know you will."*
> Pax: Gets a quizzical look.
> ...


I simply says, i know where you live. Works for me. Lol.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> We are not entitled to any tip, your right.
> 
> With that being said we are providing a service. When I am on the pax side of it, I will always tip as all people should if you ate able.


My point is drivers are in control but won't unify so L/U continue their predatory practices.

It's not so much about RS as it is about drivers not exercising their power at the end of the day.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Low pay make drivers depends on tip. When the rates were ok back in 2014-15, forget about the tip, i even didn't bother to send emails to collect the toll money several hundreds of times. Not anymore. If the fare per mile is reasonable, that won't be an issue. Unfortunately per mile rates is 1/3 now compare to when i started.


But your still driving for Uber?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

twinwillow said:


> Still no tip in the app. What happens after purple?


Life support.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> But your still driving for Uber?


Didn't go online since November 2018.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


The day I tell a pax no need to tip is the day I tell them to go ahead and slam their fist really hard into my nads while they're at it.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Didn't go online since November 2018.


Not many people active now that were driving for Uber back in 2014. If they are, they are PT.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Not many people active now that were driving for Uber back in 2014. If they are, they are PT.


Correct. I am sure 99% of initial drivers have either quit or working 20-25 hours a week. All the people i know have a full time job someplace else.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Correct. I am sure 99% of initial drivers have either quit or working 20-25 hours a week. All the people i know have a full time job someplace else.


I started in 2015, only FT late in 2018 for three months. Could never do this FT for years.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I started driving in PHX in DEC 16'. Rate was .95 now it is .60. It sucks bad but I still gross 900 to 1200 every week driving 35 to 45 hours. So yes I do just about FT in addition I have other side gigs that generate 3 too 6 hundred weekly, In my opinion this is the only way to drive relatively stress free. I also own my 09 prius free an clear. So tipping is HUGE and I am genuinely appreciative when pax tip. I share with them all the time on the BIG comp decrease that U/L have done too us. Everyone one of them are ?. Ride share is not a full time stress free gig in my opinion


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I started driving in PHX in DEC 16'. Rate was .95 now it is .60. It sucks bad but I still gross 900 to 1200 every week driving 35 to 45 hours. So yes I do just about FT in addition I have other side gigs that generate 3 too 6 hundred weekly, In my opinion this is the only way to drive relatively stress free. I also own my 09 prius free an clear. So tipping is HUGE and I am genuinely appreciative when pax tip. I share with them all the time on the BIG comp decrease that U/L have done too us. Everyone one of them are ?. Ride share is not a full time stress free gig in my opinion


Too make 9-1200 a week at 60 cents per mile means that you're putting 1000-1500 miles a week on your car, it won't be worth anything when you sell it


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Too make 9-1200 a week at 60 cents per mile means that you're putting 1000-1500 miles a week on your car, it won't be worth anything when you sell it


Anything is relative. I can post it on CL for 2500 an get that. That's something. It's in great shape, good leather, and has new oil every 5 k. And 1k is a bit high. I typically put 600 to 800 on my ?. Tools depreciate. I've made good money with this tool. Over 40k last year. I make an additional 10 to 20k that our Uncle Sam doesn't see. I'm not rich but take care of my own.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Do you receive tips from riders who don't say anything? At least one poster has mentioned not getting tips but then found out their account was set up to NOT receive tips.


Yes, of course.

This is about the paxholes who think they need to tell you they are going to tip, yet they know full well they won't. These are paxholes who are liars.



Jake Air said:


> The day I tell a pax no need to tip is the day I tell them to go ahead and slam their fist really hard into my nads while they're at it.


Its reverse psychology. If they are lying to you anyway, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> I simply says, i know where you live. Works for me. Lol.


Yeah. That makes me laugh. My friends all joke "You didn't tip this guy. Are you crazy?" (my avatar explains it)


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

In fairness I would say about 70% follow thru.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> In fairness I would say about 70% follow thru.


My rate's about 50%, but much lower when it's riders who know they've put through me extra trouble and they're trying to make me feel like they'll make it worth my while.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 17, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've had plenty of people tip me in the app, even when they have said that, so no, I have not had the experience as the OP has where he hasn't received a single one. Actually, I get more tips in the app than in cash and most people don't even bother saying anything about tipping. They just do it, so go figure...


The later is me. I tip in the app on every ride but never say anything about it. Just do it. I actually like the new option to rate and tip during the ride so I can go on and get it done before I get out. I used to get out and then stand there waiting for the trip to be ended so I could tip which was annoying at places like the airport where I wanted to get in and get checked in, but wanted to go on and get the tip done as soon as possible so I don't get caught up in other things and possibly forget.

But anyway I'm in the don't say anything and just tip most of the time. Once in a while if I've already tipped I may say when I leave "already left you a tip" but that is rare and like I said only for cases where the tip is already done. I never have known when drivers get told about a tip left during the trip.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a tip box in my car. Cash tips went up greatly after that. If someone tips me in the app, well and good. I just don't let it bug me when they say they will and nothing happens. Sometimes they tip later. I was sick for three days and didn't drive at all. On day three, I got a $5 tip in the app.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

To me is not sho much about the tip. Is about people straight up lying to your face. Rather they just say nothing at all. 

Im building a YouTube on this with all the lierers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Amen. Have a kid or two, then you will be appreciated.


Yeah, but you have to wait until THEY have kids for it to happen.


----------



## DOCUSN_USMC (May 20, 2017)

I NEVER, EVER expect a tip. Therefore I am never disappointed when I don't get one. Also, drivers who beg for tips are some kind of arrogant. You go into a restaurant and your waiter is wearing a sign that says "TIP ME". What are you going to think of that waiter as a person. As a rider, when I see a sign begging for tips it's an immediate 1 rating.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


Did not crossed your mind that MAY BE you provide terrible service.

Pax tipped , you just need to give them a reason to go so.


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had more than one customer actually make good on this. Despite that, more people fail to make good on it than actually make good on it.


I agree. It's a mixed bag. I had a guy that worked for Ferrari in my car last weekend. I picked him up at some fancy house where they were having a Ferrari event. He was going to the Ferrari to pick up 2 Ferrari's. (Can I say Ferrari anymore in this post?lol) Anyway, he took forever getting into my car and made me wait. Then right before I drop him off he gets a phone call for a test drive request. So he is checking the schedule and has to take all this womans info to make the appt....which he decides to do INSIDE MY CAR once we arrive! So I'm just sitting there for like 5 mins waiting for him to get done thinking how incredibly rude this was of him. He gets off the phone and says "so sorry about that. I'll tip you in the app for your time." Never did! Shocking! Really. People suck! Don't say it if you aren't gonna tip. Just say nothing! 
But on the flip side, I do have people that follow through. More often then not, they don't though.



DOCUSN_USMC said:


> I NEVER, EVER expect a tip. Therefore I am never disappointed when I don't get one. Also, drivers who beg for tips are some kind of arrogant. You go into a restaurant and your waiter is wearing a sign that says "TIP ME". What are you going to think of that waiter as a person. As a rider, when I see a sign begging for tips it's an immediate 1 rating.


I never expect them either. I would never mention it or put a sign in my car. I just hate it when I do something nice for them (like take them through a drive thru, or to a store to grab something) and they dont tip, but even then I silently complain in my head, never to them.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


I always tell them not to worry about it I was just happy to get them where they were going. People have to quit worrying about this. Everyone hears it. Everyone deals with it . Most the time they tip. If they don't we can't worry about it. I just don't tip coffee shops and waitresses and waiters like I used too. Keep your money and quit tipping also.



UberPotomac said:


> Did not crossed your mind that MAY BE you provide terrible service.
> 
> Pax tipped , you just need to give them a reason to go so.
> View attachment 318086


Be nice. You got a few tips like he does and everyone else also.


----------



## delusion2 (Sep 5, 2015)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


"Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it." Rich people and Bartenders are the worst?


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> .
> I don't care if they tip me or not, unless I went out of my way and cost myself time to do them a favor. That's the only time it bothers me if they don't. Other than that, I don't think about it much. However, you coming here and promoting non tipping makes me sick. I used to be a server. If you are being waited on and you know going in that servers depend on tips to pay their bills, shame on you for taking advantage of their service! Some of them make $2.13 an hour (in some states) and depend on tips! If you don't wan't to tip, or don't think you have to, go to McDonalds and leave that table open for someone who is a decent human and respects their industry standards. I'm also a hairstylist and I work for a small salon. Because she has less than 25 employees she doesn't have to pay us minimum wage. Tips are depended upon (and much appreciated) to make up the difference. So before you decide to not tip someone, why don't you stay home!


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I don't know why driver's get this notion pax should tip when there isn't a driver alive that tips every single time someone provides them a service including myself.
> 
> Yes, it's nice, decent to do but this BS about pax not tipping because a driver handled their bags or whatever is ....
> entitlement all day long.
> ...


Wha? I tip everyone I request a service from. I don't always tip a doorman when they come grab my bags because I never requested him to do so and it took literally 10 seconds. But when someone requests my service and spends 10-20 minutes in a car with me that I paid for - damn straight they should tip if they received good service and had a good experience.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The majority of my riders who say that actually follow through.


Yes they do.. I agree.

The law here is servers make at least minimum. Drivers don't after expenses so I'm not worried if you agree with me. No one needs to tip anyone


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


excellent post.... I will be using that..... although I seriously doubt it will make any difference....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> When someone says, I'll tip you in the app..., that actually means,
> 
> 1) so long suckers
> 2) buahahahaha
> ...


6a) Spit
6b) Swallow


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

DOCUSN_USMC said:


> I NEVER, EVER expect a tip. Therefore I am never disappointed when I don't get one. Also, drivers who beg for tips are some kind of arrogant. You go into a restaurant and your waiter is wearing a sign that says "TIP ME". What are you going to think of that waiter as a person. As a rider, when I see a sign begging for tips it's an immediate 1 rating.


In Hotel industry, pretty much everybody assume a certain amount of tip whether it's a 20% or just a buck but the tipping ratio is very high. You don't want to eat someone spit in your food or getting food poison, right. Plus the waiter don't bring their own plates, glasses, utensils etc. They also don't cook food from home and bring it to work. Now compare their business model with the rideshare drivers who have to spend money from their own pocket to make a living. The biggest expense is the car, then all the other daily business expenses that slowly eating up the car. I started when guber was more expensive than taxi. Now the rates are 1/3 of taxi rates. In dallas market guber drop the rates to 0.65 cents on the basis of low gas price of 1.41 per gallon. Now it has gone double. Compare to 2 years ago, are your business expenses still the same? Plus in order to capture the entire world transportation market, rideshare has spread the culture of no tipping. I might have some screenshots which clearly says "tipping not necessary". You might have a great job at world bank or a rich dad but most rideshare drivers depend on tip. No matter how great service you provide, 80% rideshare pax are jerk and belong to city bus and they never tip. Or may be they tip and it vanish to guberhole.

Now if i am driving this car in the picture, i am definitely not going to expect a tip and i will definitely privide amenities to all my customers. Is it ok by you?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I’ve found this to be a fact as well. Prior to the way I handle it now, I’ve had only a couple follow through on it out of the 40-50 people who told me they would do so.

After awhile, I got tired of hearing it and checking to see if it ever came to fruition. So I started just calling them out on it as they mostly lied to my face. Not aggressive or threatening but jokes, lighthearted umm sure you wills, or don’t be like the last person who lied to my face and stiffed me.

Since then, they nearly always follow through. They served the ball to me and then got out of the car, now I knock it right back in their court and I give life to them feeling like a piece of crap if they don’t follow through with their lie.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> In Hotel industry, pretty much everybody assume a certain amount of tip whether it's a 20% or just a buck but the tipping ratio is very high. You don't want to eat someone spit in your food or getting food poison, right. Plus the waiter don't bring their own plates, glasses, utensils etc. They also don't cook food from home and bring it to work. Now compare their business model with the rideshare drivers who have to spend money from their own pocket to make a living. The biggest expense is the car, then all the other daily business expenses that slowly eating up the car. I started when guber was more expensive than taxi. Now the rates are 1/3 of taxi rates. In dallas market guber drop the rates to 0.65 cents on the basis of low gas price of 1.41 per gallon. Now it has gone double. Compare to 2 years ago, are your business expenses still the same? Plus in order to capture the entire world transportation market, rideshare has spread the culture of no tipping. I might have some screenshots which clearly says "tipping not necessary". You might have a great job at world bank or a rich dad but most rideshare drivers depend on tip. No matter how great service you provide, 80% rideshare pax are jerk and belong to city bus and they never tip. Or may be they tip and it vanish to guberhole.
> 
> Now if i am driving this car in the picture, i am definitely not going to expect a tip and i will definitely privide amenities to all my customers. Is it ok by you?


They may be all you just said, but the fact is some drivers get tipped and others don't.
Before you get on the pax, it may be wise to revise the way you provide the service.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> They may be all you just said, but the fact is some drivers get tipped and others don't.
> Before you get on the pax, it may be wise to revise the way you provide the service.


So the pretty much entire rideshare driver industry is dumb and greedy and you are the only one, the smartest of the smart who have figure out the whole tipping system.


----------



## Jerry Beauchamp (May 7, 2019)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


What if Uber is just keeping the tips? How would we know? I've run into a situation which makes me question the integrity of Uber's whole back-end operation... Taking money from my account claiming I picked up the wrong rider (when the rider tipped me $20) or claiming rider fraud...

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## TimmysBlackCarService (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> " the entire rideshare industry"?
> Most drivers get a tip here and there. Some are better than others . I did not get tipped much until I upgrade the service. Now I do a little better.
> Not everyone tip was I notice an increase this year.
> If you do not get tips , seems to me , paxs are sending you a message that you are too dumm to understand.
> ...


Not tipping culture has been promoted by rideshare industry. Plus they also make the riders entitled every thing for free. If guber and gryft care so much about the pax, why don't they offer all the drivers free amenities to give it to their riders. Have you drove taxi? Or been a waiter? Do you know rules and regulations in Europe and Asia for taxi / rideshare Do you know that several places have minimum fare policy. Even in taxi industry in all over the USA, there was a cap system on the number of cabs and $2 per mile and 0.40 cents time fare. And why is that? To make sure drivers don't go homeless.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Drunk paxhole promises to tip $20 if I take him through the Burger King drive-thru on his way home. Everything goes smoothly, he's very polite and thankful. I give him 5 stars. Then he leaves a "@@@@ you" tip of $0.01 in the app!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been trackingvtbe ones that say they will tip in the app. Every time someone says it I makeanotation in my trip log. Some top right away, some days later, and some never. Last time I checked 54% of those that said they would top in the app did so. Before I started tracking I would have guessed maybe 25% did, so if anything I proved my self wrong.

I'll try to remember to get an accurate number later tonight when I can check my spreadsheets.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had more than one customer actually make good on this. Despite that, more people fail to make good on it than actually make good on it.


Me too, almost makes me sorry I 1"ed them.....ALMOST...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


I ask for 5stars because i know that there not going to tip, keeps me in my job and uber pro (lol)


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Alantc said:


> I ask for 5stars because i know that there not going to tip, keeps me in my job and uber pro (lol)


Uber pro is a big time joke. Don't fall for it.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Uber pro is a big time joke. Don't fall for it.


I know ,if i get it ,it's there ,no big deal to me ,just being sarcastic


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

I've had one person say they were going to tip in the app- but they didn't. It was still a good trip, 65 miles. However, I've had many people tip in the app, but the one's that do never tell me that they're going to.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

90+% of the people who say they'll tip me in the app actually do. The other day I had a dude who I thought for sure wasn't going to, but I gave him a 5* anyway because he was cool to talk to and he was a DJ so I figured there was a chance. A day later a tip showed up in the app.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll tip you right in the app! *insert perverted evil laugh*


----------



## Ubermakesmewet (Oct 2, 2016)

Things I say because I’m broke.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a guy take a half mile ride to a gas station and drove him back half a mile with his stinky gas can. He apologized for the short trip and told me he'd "tip in the app." I knew better. So I 1-starred his ass. About ten minutes later I got a notification of a $5 tip. Ooops!


----------



## Evee (Feb 12, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've had plenty of people tip me in the app, even when they have said that, so no, I have not had the experience as the OP has where he hasn't received a single one. Actually, I get more tips in the app than in cash and most people don't even bother saying anything about tipping. They just do it, so go figure...
> 
> I *might* have (well..., okay..., I have :biggrin posted this a few times, but here we go again...


I receive more tips in the app than cash, too, even when they say they'll tip me in the app, but I haven't been doing this very long so...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, often that's the kiss of death. But lately I've actually been receiving them, last time was $5 a day later. Sometimes people legitimately forget. Does the app remind them? 

I have said "thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it" a few times, generally receive it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> This is about the paxholes who think they need to tell you they are going to tip, yet they know full well they won't. These are paxholes who are liars.
> 
> ...


There's another possibility. It could be a rider having trouble with the app not allowing tips. I had one of those a while ago but I was lucky because the lady flagged me down as I was leaving and handed me cash.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> There's another possibility. It could be a rider having trouble with the app not allowing tips. I had one of those a while ago but I was lucky because the lady flagged me down as I was leaving and handed me cash.


I had a person said they were going to tip on the app one time and he showed me when he did it but it never showed up until the next day


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Alantc said:


> I had a person said they were going to tip on the app one time and he showed me when he did it but it never showed up until the next day


I have been getting a lot of late tips lately, I think the person puts the tip in the app and does not actually finish the process not realizing they did not finish. Then the next time they request a ride they open the app and see the process was no finished and finish it before requesting their next ride.

Here is an example, last night around 8:30 I took a group of 4 to a restaurant, guy in front seat ordered the ride and I watched him put in a $6 tip as he was sitting in the car in the parking lot. Knowing the average time spent at this particular restaurant I timed being in the area when I thought they would be finishing up. After 5 minutes I get a $6 tip notification, yep that was the tip I watched him put in 90 minutes ago. Guessing he was getting ready to request another ridea and saw the tip process was not finished. Then 2 minutes later I get a ride request from them again, for a return trip to the hotel. Around 7:45 this morning I get another tip notification from that return trip. Guessing they were using Uber to go to their conference and when he logged in he finished the tip process from the night before.


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


How's work in the keys? Do you stay really busy? I was thinking about moving back down there and driving Lyft. I have been driving in Atlanta the past 2 years.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> A day later a tip showed up in the app.


That's the stuff that surprises me. The few times I've looked back, I'm always surprised at the tips that show up several days later.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to get them. Just surprised that someone was thinking of me days later.



FLKeys said:


> Guessing they were using Uber to go to their conference and when he logged in he finished the tip process from the night before.


I had a week last July when I didn't drive, because I was away at a convention out of state. $1 showed up in my bank account for that week. It took me a while to figure out what had happened.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FrebrezeFarts said:


> How's work in the keys? Do you stay really busy? I was thinking about moving back down there and driving Lyft. I have been driving in Atlanta the past 2 years.


It is very hit and miss both weekends and weekdays. Monday 1 ride in 6 hours, Tuesday 3 rides in 6 hours. There have been days where I was online 6+ hours with no rides. Then there are days where I get 2-3 rides an hour. One Sunday about a month ago I went online at 6 am and got my first ride request at 4 pm that afternoon. Then this past Sunday I went online at 6 AM and got my first request immediately and had one of my best days ever. If I were to average out my weeks I am getting 1.5 rides per hour. Just way overrun with drivers.


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> It is very hit and miss both weekends and weekdays. Monday 1 ride in 6 hours, Tuesday 3 rides in 6 hours. There have been days where I was online 6+ hours with no rides. Then there are days where I get 2-3 rides an hour. One Sunday about a month ago I went online at 6 am and got my first ride request at 4 pm that afternoon. Then this past Sunday I went online at 6 AM and got my first request immediately and had one of my best days ever. If I were to average out my weeks I am getting 1.5 rides per hour. Just way overrun with drivers.


Ah ok thanks.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Tips are Mandatory. It's yet another service where the company fails to provide a living wage. This puts the responsibility on the passenger.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dropped my scheduled airport trip pax off on my way to the office this morning. Just when I exited DFW, I hit a Lyft PPZ first time ever. Maxed out at $2.89 (Yayyy!!! Right...?) and decided to hold off on going to work and see what happens. Five minutes later got a ping from a hotel 2 minutes away. Picked up the guy, took him to a convention center a few miles away.

Trip was exactly $5.00 and before the guy exited, he said he already put the tip in the app. So far haven't seen it... :thumbdown:

But hey, at least I got $2.89 PPZ bonus. That's almost 60% in good old PT terms. Yayyyyy!!!!!  LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

This thread is the truth. Every time someone says I'll take care of you in the app and tip you they never are good for their word. IM just like ok. ?


----------



## TheFoot (May 8, 2019)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


I've had about 30% (a rough guess) come through. Before I try any comments or witty comebacks to riders on this or any other subject, I ask myself "What are you trying to achieve, and what are the potential negative outcomes?" Then I usually say nothing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Okay just checked my logs, since 02/28/2019 when I started tracking 21 people have told me I'll tip you in the app and 13 of them did tip in the app. That is 62% 

Trips so far this year: 956
Tips so far this year: 483
Trips tipped: 51%

So the percentage of people that say I'll tip you in the app (62%) exceeds the percentage of people that tip overall (51%).


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Okay just checked my logs, since 02/28/2019 when I started tracking 21 people have told me I'll tip you in the app and 13 of them did tip in the app. That is 62%
> 
> Trips so far this year: 956
> Tips so far this year: 483
> ...


I like these numbers. Numbers don't lie. ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FrebrezeFarts said:


> I like these numbers. Numbers don't lie. ?


The mind is a powerful thing, it can distort facts to agree with agendas. Before I started tracking I would have thought that number would be way lower. The numbers tell the real story, at least for me.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The mind is a powerful thing, it can distort facts to agree with agendas. Before I started tracking I would have thought that number would be way lower. The numbers tell the real story, at least for me.


But of course, just because you are experiencing that, doesn't mean that other people aren't. And it doesnt mean they are delusional and mistaken because they haven't written it down.

I've been driving a month and only five times did someone say "Ill tip you in the app". Of course I watched each of those trips for a couple days until I realized it was a lie/joke.

I'm really surprised you've been tracking "tip you in the app" statements. Are you recording how many passengers talk on the phone? How many request an aux cable? How many fart?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> But of course, just because you are experiencing that, doesn't mean that other people aren't. And it doesnt mean they are delusional and mistaken because they haven't written it down.
> 
> I've been driving a month and only five times did someone say "Ill tip you in the app". Of course I watched each of those trips for a couple days until I realized it was a lie/joke.
> 
> I'm really surprised you've been tracking "tip you in the app" statements. Are you recording how many passengers talk on the phone? How many request an aux cable? How many fart?


Well I can't always remember all the details of my trips, that is why I write them down.

Tracking how many say I'll tip in the app is very easy for me, I keep a written mileage log of all my trips. When some one makes the I'll tip you in the app I put a rectangle around the odometer reading of that trip. Takes a whole 1/2 second longer. Later when I enter my trips into excel I have a column to track that statement. I track it out of curiosity because it used to bother me hearing that statement and not seeing a tip. Now when I hear it I thank the PAX because in my case most of them do follow through. Like I said before I started tracking I really thought most were not tipping. I was wrong.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Data collection on a personal level like that can only lead to better decisions and I think it's a great idea.

But a little cloud beside the farters in your log would also make it more entertaining.


----------



## seua_yai (Jan 1, 2016)

Normally tip in cash so the other riders (in poo) see me do it.
Tip in the app when I don't have cash.

As a (now former) driver I find that tips are few and far far between.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

My experience is 50% shot of getting a tip if I hear the dreaded “I’ll tip you in the app”. Some unlikely tips and some surprising non tippers.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

"I'll tip in the app"

When they don't, automatically 3 star


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

twinwillow said:


> Still no tip in the app. What happens after purple?


It falls off.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

seua_yai said:


> Normally tip in cash so the other riders (in poo) see me do it.
> Tip in the app when I don't have cash.
> 
> As a (now former) driver I find that tips are few and far far between.


Fewer tips is because the upfront pricing has gone way too high compare to old times. Pax still think drivers are making 80%. They do the math in their mind. Similarly the crapy surge nowadays. Most pax assume it all goes to the drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> When they don't, automatically 3 star


By the time you know, it's too late.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolutely hilarious to read drivers argue AGAINST tips. ?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Absolutely hilarious to read drivers argue AGAINST tips. ?


Why? Are you a big tipper?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OldBay said:


> We know it's a lie. I haven't had a single "tip in app" come through.
> 
> Instead of saying thanks or that would be great, say:
> 
> ...


No they won't, they will be insulted. I would be if you had said that to me.

That's a rather insulting thing to say. I get tips all the time, through the app. Not as much as I like, but I do get them, every day. I would never tell that to a customer. If a rider told me that, I would give him a 3 rating.



Ubermcbc said:


> Most people who tip, don't say it. This is about people who says it, and then, they don't.


I don't think that is true at all. First off, I end the trip before they exit the car, that gives them the opportunity to tip me right there. People tend to tip you more if they know you know they are tipping. When I tip a waitress, I want to get credit for tipping, I don't like to tip anonymously.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jake Air said:


> The day I tell a pax no need to tip is the day I tell them to go ahead and slam their fist really hard into my nads while they're at it.


Sorry to inform you but Uber has already taken your nads.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Okay just checked my logs, since 02/28/2019 when I started tracking 21 people have told me I'll tip you in the app and 13 of them did tip in the app. That is 62%
> 
> Trips so far this year: 956
> Tips so far this year: 483
> ...


I think that's to be expected, but it remains remarkable how many go out of their way to say it, only to quite obviously and quite deliberately not do it. I mean, they didn't have to say anything. Most people don't when it comes to tipping. It's generally a wordless transaction. So it's curious how many people who actually do bring it up, on their own, unprompted, actually had no intention of doing so. I mean, it's not like you can forget. When I take Uber as a pax, I not only get prompted in the app, I get an email afterwards reminding me a second time that there's still time to rate and/or add a tip. These folks, knowing they promised it, willfully decline.

It would make an interesting topic for a psychology study.


----------



## seua_yai (Jan 1, 2016)

SoFlaDriver said:


> ...
> It would make an interesting topic for *a psychology study.*


Cheap, entitled, urban, millennial sociopaths...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> By the time you know, it's too late.


I only do Lyft, so they have 12 hrs to tip, I have 24 hrs to rate.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> I only do Lyft, so they have 12 hrs to tip, I have 24 hrs to rate.


That's a plus for Lyft over Uber, then.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ll 5 Star you in the app is my reply. They get 4.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFlaDriver said:


> I think that's to be expected, but it remains remarkable how many go out of their way to say it, only to quite obviously and quite deliberately not do it. I mean, they didn't have to say anything. Most people don't when it comes to tipping. It's generally a wordless transaction. So it's curious how many people who actually do bring it up, on their own, unprompted, actually had no intention of doing so. I mean, it's not like you can forget. When I take Uber as a pax, I not only get prompted in the app, I get an email afterwards reminding me a second time that there's still time to rate and/or add a tip. These folks, knowing they promised it, willfully decline.
> 
> It would make an interesting topic for a psychology study.


I agree some go out of the way to say it and I have no idea why. I would expect 100% of them to follow through with what they say however we know that will never happen. I'll keep tracking it, easy enough to do with my spread sheet so n big deal, I just find it interesting.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

seua_yai said:


> Cheap, entitled, urban, millennial sociopaths...
> 
> View attachment 319781


It's a good thing I only have about 2/3 of those. Would hate to be a sociopath.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I had 2 riders in a row show me that they are giving me a tip.....*BOTH TIMES THE APP DID NOT PROCESS THE TIP. BOTH RIDERS HAD TO DO IT AGAIN!!!! RIDERS DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THIS GARBAGE SO DRIVERS GET STIFFED.*


----------

